# Merry Christmas



## peter (Dec 21, 2004)

Maligayang Pasko at Manigong Bagong Taon sa Inyong Lahat

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all.

Very best wishes

Peter


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Peter,

Happy Holidays to you and all as well!!!

Palusut


----------

